# Poll P&S Gathering



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

IMO Sandbridge would be th most logical as far as amount of parking an what not. But hope this helps Kajun and crawfish.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Sandbridge!*

I'm w/ you Cdog! The reason being that i've never been there before. One think i don't like is to untangle lines... so the open space will help reduce this problem.

thanks for setting up the poll!!

CrawFish


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Tides for around noon time in Va Beach on Nov 22*

Sa 22 High 5:49 AM 
22 Low 12:11 PM 
22 High 6:08 PM 

Sounds good with the incoming!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*A few questions to anyone familiar with the Sandbridge spot*

When fishing from the pier in the past I have noticed that there are no lights along the beach to the south of the pier. Pitch black if memory serves me correctly. Are there lights in the parking lot at night time during the off season? And are the "facilities" opened during the offseason? If so, what time do they lock the door?

Thanks


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Sandbridge???*

Haven't been there in "many" years, stoped going when the residents started making parking a problem. At the time they closed the parking areas/etc. 

Have things changed? Where do you guys park to fish the beach? Haven't hit that area in almost 20 years, sure would be nice to pay it a visit again..... 

And I quess I should have asked, is this in reference to the beach or the Pier?

Thanks for any info..............

WD.......


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Is this a day gathering or night?*

The parking lot closes at dusk in th off season if my memory of getting kicked out last fall serves me. So that could be one limiting factor.It opens in th morning at 7 I believe and there is no charge for parking in th offseason. At least there wasn't last yr. I haven't been this yr. This would be beach only as th pier is closed. But there is plenty of beach to explore.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Nov. 22 @ NOON!*

I will be driving from richmond, so noon is better for most of us traveling from a distance.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

GIVE US UHHHHHHH non-virginites directions?????????????


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

As for me with a noon kick off I will arive and chill where ever it is decided the gathering takes place. I will probably begin fishing about dark though, wherever I thought fish would be.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Rudee*

No charge for parking during off season
A whole strip of resturants and bars

Hotels at the beach(waterfront) are now running 45.00 on average for the off season

A whole strip of beach--- we could fish from the pier to the jetty

Easy to find


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I feel the potential of catching feesh is the over-riding factor.Lets go where the fish are!!!!!....the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Count Me In*

Sounds like a party!

Who's bringing what?

Let's cross our fingers for a lil Striper B*itZ.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*The R*

I feel Sandbridge or Seagull would be the best choices for catching fish. Although if the gathering carried into the night time, then I believe Seagull would be the place to be. It's gets dark a lot sooner these days. And if the fish seem to bite best at night time, Seagull would be the better choice. That's my opinion. No curfew as far as closing is concerned. And open "facilities." Or course this is a get to know each other gathering. So catching fish is probably not a priority.

In you own opinion, where would be the place to gather on the 22 for fish catching potential?

Thanks


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

My vote goes to Sandbridge it has a nice picnic area and you can still fish. Remember this is an oppertunity to be able to meet one another. 


Rick


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I wish I could attend but if I had to choose I would pick Sea Gull. It's a great fishing pier that has an assortment of fish. Although it does cost $10 to cross the bridge and can crowded at times, esp when the fishing is good.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Seagull for sure, parking is great, fishing is great and if you guys start in the day you can fish through the night. Thats my vote but sandbridge would also be another good spot. Either one.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*oops*

didn't think about the dark factor, If it's going to go into the night Seagull may be a good choice; however I've never been there.

but I have Rod and will travel


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*This is a no brainer,*

*Sandbridge*


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm going to have to fish VA more next year since I am booked pretty solid for the rest of this year. I've only fished Sea Gull and the Virgina Beach Pier. Can anyone show this VA rookie how to fish in VA next year?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Anthony you can come with me and I will show you a couple spots that I have been too, plus I think I will be hanging out with C-dog a bunch next year and I am sure he is going to guide us to the light!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Hat80*

You seem like a well respected man on this board. It would be our honor to have you join us. Since you have been running a few of the MD events, maybe you would do the same with this event.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

one question.. is sandbridge gonna be pier or beach?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Kajun-When we fish @ SB on the 22nd,you will able to fish from both.

Anthony-PM me when you come next year.Can show a couple of Honey Holes.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Beach only. Pier was damaged from Izzy. It should open up next Spring (April?).

I'm in. No preference where we wet a line but Sandbridge has facilities and plenty of free parking. Only downside is the hours the park is open.


----------



## catfishmama (Mar 6, 2002)

*Nov 22*

Where ever there it is handicapped accessible and there are fish!! I will need directions to the final decision.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

there will be no pier fishing from sandbridge for the rest of this year. but does it really matter.

Rick


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Check out any gathering in Va.(TRIGGERFISH) I hope this helps.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

so there is a closing time to sandbridge?... if so what time?.... cuz since we starting at noon we might be looking at only a few hrs of fishing


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thank you CrawFish,*

I wish I could but I'm already committed to the P&S Smack Down in southern Maryland at PLO on the 23rd. I would love to meet all of you but it's just to much road time for one weekend. 

Besides we the fisherman have to teach the distance casters a lesson. It seems their alligator mouths have out talked their canary @zz's....Oh yeah, he said that!...Tightlines










*The Buck stops here!*


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

I'm all for Sandbridge, plenty of beach and free parking plus we
could reserve shelters if needed. For a price of cource. If I'm not mistaken park opens at 7:30 and closes at 5:30. 
When are you looking to gather?
tx, Tim


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The beach is not handicapped accessable, that could be a concideration.


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

well i am torn because i think there would be a better chance to catch fish at sandbridge, but i like to pier fish a whole lot more so my vote goes for seagull. i think i am going to be ouot voted.



dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

what about times? its looking like sandbridge is gonna win....if they close at 5:30pm...we might want to start earlier than 12 noon...if seagull wins then time is no problem since its open 24/7


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

How about 10? It's a long way for some of us, but anytime from 10 to 12 should be good... this is just a way to meet all the members and talk fishing and also do some fishing as well.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*How about this option??????*

Sandbridge from noon til dusk...then move the gathering to Seagull from dusk until...

That way there would be a longer fishing time for all interested in staying for more than a few to four hours. Meeting up at *Sandbridge only* seems a long ride for some to take for such a short time to fish and get to know one another.

My .02


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

well looks like so far Sandbridge has won the majority of votes 2 to 1...


when: saturday november 22nd

time: whenever you get there till whenever they kick us off the beach(dusk) lol

location:sandbridge(someone pick an exact location)





i'll be there early as possible ..7 or 8am to fish the outgoing hightide and make a full day of fishing out of it....i hope they biting!


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

seagull has lights, handicap access and parking you cant go wrong. get together and ride on together if you cant pull ten bucks. sandbridge closes at 5:30??? who wants that.

buzz

hope we can all catch the buzz!!!


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Please have your party at Seagull. I want some peace and quiet at SB.Don't need a bunch of guys all over even if you are leaving at dusk. I hear Seagull would love the business.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

lol you cant be serious...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

GH-Sandbridge is a large stretch of ocean front property......

Mamma always told me,"If you can't stand the heat,stay outta the kitchen."


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Nserch4Drum, I'll be in the living room if you need me.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

The last time I was there, they said you could park all night but they locked you in the parking lot when they closed. I was hoping to fish till midnight anyway. I parked down on the side of the road that goes on the beach just before the refuge and slept in the car. No one ran me off. I think you can fish on the beach, they just lock the parking lot for the pier. Since the pier is closed for repair, the lot may be locked all the time now. Any locals want to check it out and let us know.

Ken


----------



## VARob (May 10, 2003)

*Sandbridge*

All,

The Sandbridge parking lot is open (it's not just there for the pier, it's a City park), but closes at dark. As KenmeFish stated, they lock the gate when the park closes ... there is roadside parking outside the gate however, and at the south end is the entrance to False Cape State park which also has some room to park. I've fished there before and just moved my truck outside the gates before they lock 'em. If I get to come to this P&S gathering, I'll tell ya'll a story about the time I got my trucked locked in the parking lot ... it's a hoot.


----------

